# Shows your haul!!



## great gonzo

Great day at Waxstock



Gonz


----------



## Sicskate

I bet it was fun carrying those 5L containers around 

My misses loves her black mamba too


----------



## d6dph

After carrying that lot around you must be able to scratch your ankles without bending down!


----------



## Vimpyro53

I was on a motorbike and got f**k all apart from seeing gonzo ask Mike a question


----------



## great gonzo

Vimpyro53 said:


> I was on a motorbike and got f**k all apart from seeing gonzo ask Mike a question


Wasn't me!!

Gonz.


----------



## Sim

I bought a few bits too...



Obsession Wax Waxstock 2016 #25
Obsession Wax Azure #1
Bouncers Waxstock 2016
I Love DW wax 3
Obsession Wax pre production sample
Bouncers Drop and Roll Glass Sealant
Carspunk Bubblegum Air Freshner
Wowos Tar and Glue
Wowos Glass Cleaner
AutoFinesse Glide
AutoFinesse Revolution
Obsession Wax Enhance
Dodo Juice Wheels bucket sticker
and a couple of grey triggers not pictured


----------



## camerashy

Nice haul, Simon


----------



## TheMilko2905

Koch-Chemie compounds x 2.
Koch-Chemie Quick detailer.
Obsession Wax spray air freshener.
Autobrite Direct MagiFoam 5ltr.
Britemax Iron Max (US gallon).
WoWo wax applicators.
A few free Invisi air fresheners, from the Detailing World stand.
Plus the essential DW car sticker.


----------



## Jonnybbad

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## f4780y

Little Trees seem to have done well!


----------



## Sim

camerashy said:


> Nice haul, Simon


Cheers Dave


----------



## HarveyTT

Mine from today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan C

And a Rupes 15 in the post. 
Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi

Some of my purchases...








.SJ.


----------



## TheFox-UK

First time at Waxstock for me, 400 mile round trip! Great day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan4291

My haul from Waxstock today, great day out!

LED Lenser K3
I Love DW 3 Bubba Nuba Wax
Obsession Wax Waxstock 2016 #24/25 (also got Obsession Wax pre-production sample)
Auto Finesse Waffle Glass Towel
Angelwax H2GO
Carpro Iron X LS
Chemical Guys Inner Clean
Gtechniq G4 and G1 Kit
Auto Finesse Spritz
Bilt Hamber Medium Clay Bar


----------



## chongo

Some bit's and bob's.


----------



## lemansblue92




----------



## andy665

Heres my haul - more than I expected to buy but some seriously good offers made it impossible not to take the plunge


----------



## Demetrios72

Very nice items in your arsenals :thumb:

Enjoy!!


----------



## milner3226

My small haul from yesterday.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo

A lot of reading there!!!

Gonz.


----------



## Simz




----------



## supraGZaerotop

didn't buy as much as last year but spent a lot more due to the flex 3401 investment . 
I find as I'm getting more and more into detailing the more I find I tend to stick with trade products, mainly use autoglym professional, but I do like a few special items on my shelf


----------



## Jonnybbad

Simz said:


>


You won on the tombola aswell I won dodo juice sample pack

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrim-1-

supraGZaerotop said:


> didn't buy as much as last year but spent a lot more due to the flex 3401 investment .
> I find as I'm getting more and more into detailing the more I find I tend to stick with trade products, mainly use autoglym professional, but I do like a few special items on my shelf


What was the cost of the flex if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Soul boy 68

great gonzo said:


> Great day at Waxstock
> 
> 
> 
> Gonz


I bet that cost a small fortune.


----------



## J306TD

Lots of great purchases you all got

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## Ron Burgundy II

My first visit to Waxstock and the early flight and drive from Manchester was well worth it. By the time I got in around 11.30 some items were sold out but managed to get what I was looking for. 

For some reason, I can't post a picture of my purchases. But managed to come away with a Flex 3401 and carry case, wheel woolies, slim's detailing folding board thing, and a few other items. Did anyone who purchased a Flex get any deals? I only managed to get a £10 off the bag.


----------



## great gonzo

Soul boy 68 said:


> I bet that cost a small fortune.


Can't remember exactly but £220 I think. 
I'm good at haggling, example- BH auto foam for £14.00


----------



## Warriors2013

Had a great time and topped up on quite a few bits.


----------



## Short1e

Here's mine


----------



## supraGZaerotop

Scrim-1- said:


> What was the cost of the flex if you don't mind me asking?


hi, yeah no problem, flex was selling at the show through autobrite direct for £270, that to me was the time to buy, i wasint looking to pick up my dream machine to be honest lol, the price was amazing to i just bought it,


----------



## supraGZaerotop

Ron Burgundy II said:


> My first visit to Waxstock and the early flight and drive from Manchester was well worth it. By the time I got in around 11.30 some items were sold out but managed to get what I was looking for.
> 
> For some reason, I can't post a picture of my purchases. But managed to come away with a Flex 3401 and carry case, wheel woolies, slim's detailing folding board thing, and a few other items. Did anyone who purchased a Flex get any deals? I only managed to get a £10 off the bag.


hi, i didn't see any carry cases there, just the machine was £270, cheapest on the net is around £333 online so i snapped one up, ,


----------



## Ron Burgundy II

supraGZaerotop said:


> hi, i didn't see any carry cases there, just the machine was £270, cheapest on the net is around £333 online so i snapped one up, ,


Yeah it was great value. Did you get a receipt for it? I gave them my email details but still haven't received anything to date.

I asked about a case, they only had a few of them in the corner. Carry case retailed at £26 I managed to get £10 off it. So not bad in the end.

So I'm off today for an extended bank holiday weekend, no better time to give it a go :buffer:


----------



## Sky69

My Haul :buffer:



First time at Waxstock but definitely won`t be the last :thumb:


----------



## Smoggie89

My first time here and got wok stuff I needed. I'll be back again !

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## supraGZaerotop

Ron Burgundy II said:


> Yeah it was great value. Did you get a receipt for it? I gave them my email details but still haven't received anything to date.
> 
> I asked about a case, they only had a few of them in the corner. Carry case retailed at £26 I managed to get £10 off it. So not bad in the end.
> 
> So I'm off today for an extended bank holiday weekend, no better time to give it a go :buffer:


Hi yeah had my invoice from autobrite direct thursday 28th. I printed it off and popped it in the box. I posted on flex facebook about it dont know if that had anything to do with it. Pop a message on their facebook page, or pm them with your name and email


----------



## Ron Burgundy II

supraGZaerotop said:


> Hi yeah had my invoice from autobrite direct thursday 28th. I printed it off and popped it in the box. I posted on flex facebook about it dont know if that had anything to do with it. Pop a message on their facebook page, or pm them with your name and email


Thanks will do ASAP.

Well had a go off the Flex yesterday. What a machine, so much power compared to my DAS


----------



## Tayla

My Haul


----------

